# St. Andrews



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Finals for school ended yesterday and new semester starts Monday, so I have a weekend for camping. Gonna enjoy the beach and sun at St Andrews site 20 if anyone wants to stop and say hello.

Nancy


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Great way to end the semester! Have fun!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

We were there two weeks ago for spring break and want to go back. The water was awesome and crystal clear. Have fun!!---Mike


----------



## Panhandle Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Beautiful view at the site and the beach is awesome! We live just across the bridge and still love to come out here.


----------



## bama29fan (Jun 22, 2009)

we went camping there almost every weekend when i was a kid. now that i have my own kids (and camper) we have been there a few times...we love it.


----------

